
Statically typed SQL for F# compiled to SQLite/TSQL/Postgres - rspeele
https://github.com/rspeele/Rezoom.SQL
======
rspeele
Discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6qizpb/statica...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6qizpb/statically_typed_sql_for_f/)

